# Holding Power Button Doesn't Reset Device



## Saauron (Jul 22, 2012)

After using the Nexus 7 Toolkit to unlock, root, and install a custom recovery, I installed the latest CM nightly, gapps, and went along my merry way. Some time later, I came back to find my tablet looping the CM boot animation - so I did a three finger reset, booted to recovery, and tried wiping data + cache and re-installing the ROM - no dice.

Okay, since I can get to the bootloader, I figure I'll use the Nexus 7 Toolkit to re-install a factory image. I go through the process - because fastboot commands work - but at the end of installing the factory image I'm still left at a loop of the Nexus boot animation.X. Repeat with different factory images, check MD5s, repeat using the Nexus Root Toolkit instead, then manually, no luck.

Finally, one time after another install of the factory image, the power button won't reset the device. Hold power button 10, 20, 30 seconds - no response. I can no longer get into fastboot to continue troubleshooting - just stuck at the nexus X animation on loop forever. If I plug it into a PC, I do get a "installing device drivers" pop-up, but holding power, power & volume-up, power & volume-down, power & volume up & volume down - all have the same result, which is nothing.

Looking for any advice that can be offered on this issue, thanks.

Edit: Returned it to radioshack,and picked up a new one at walmart. No such problems on the new device. Luck of the draw, eh?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

If you are using the toolkit and it doesn't have the latest update then you are reverting back to the old bootloader. This means that you need to be plugged in via USB to access recovery. Also when you were boot looping did you check md5? Did you wipe data?


----------



## Saauron (Jul 22, 2012)

Latest update with latest bootloader - I did check the MD5; flashing the stock image erases data and internal storage, but back when I was able to boot into TWRP, I did factory reset the device.

I've had some luck popping open the case to disconnect the battery - first boot allows me to get into the bootloader, but it still goes into a bootloop.


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

So you returned it for your money back when you messed it up and couldn't fix it? And probably nothing wrong with the tablet. Just lack of knowledge on the operator side.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

